# Introduce yourself as your past MISTYPE!!!



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

We've ALL been there. 

We've ALL mistyped ourselves in the past. 

We've ALL relied on stereotyped information to get us through the enneagram before we developed a deeper understanding.

Here is the chance to mock yourself.

Hello, my name is Doll and I am a 9w1. I like staring into space and daydreaming and pretending nothing else exists. I also like making peace.

(This marvelous idea originates from a Skype conversation with @_Cosmic Orgasm_. I'm not shirking her of any credit. Even though I am a 9 and shirking is what 9s do best.)


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm Alpha and I'm an 8w7 because an online quiz tells me so and I think enneagram is hoakey.

I get kinda mad sometimes. I guess.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

-Alpha- said:


> I'm Alpha and I'm an 8w7 because an online quiz tells me so and I think enneagram is hoakey.
> 
> I get kinda mad sometimes. I guess.


Omg! An online quiz also told me I was an INFP, and all INFPs have to be 9s!!! THIS TOTALLY MAKES SENSE.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi, I'm Nonsense Kink, and I'm a 9, because I like comfort, daydreaming and not being miserable 24/7. Plus I'm lazy and a bit passive-aggressive.

...Or I'm a 4 because I _do _get miserable a lot. I'm so emotional and stuff.

That, or I'm a 7 because I hate boredom.


Yes, I've made a lot of dumb thoughts behind my typings. =(


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm what was my major mistype anyway?
I think I was a 6 and then a 1 maybe.

The story of my MBTI INTJ mistype is more interesting, 
to this day the INTJ forum is the one I have the majority of my posts in...

Edit: Majority is an overstatement it says.
You are most active in INTJ Forum - The Scientists with *663* posts.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Awh.. I can't play :sad:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Not me. I was typed correctly from the start. I was typed by a mental-health professional.


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, I'm a tritype 584. The test I took said I have an 8 fix, and I've got to agree because I hate being pushed around by other people.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

My tritype is 954 because I have strong feelings and I like deep schuff.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Sup. I'm a 7 because I have lots of ideas, am unconventional, and get distracted easily. All ENFPs are 7s, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi. I'm a 5w4 because I like knowledge and hoarding things like books.


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi I'm 5w4 cause I'm like logical and stuff.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

[pst. @_Doll_ this feels like I'm at an AA meeting of something :laughing:]

*I'll do my Jung one first* which was a much more hilarious and embarrassing disaster :blushed: (I kinda wish I could get notifications for mentioning myself but it's fun to do anyways... YES, these are actual thought processes I had while mistyping my face off [kinda embarrassing]):

- "Hi, I'm @_hal0hal0_ and I'm an ISFJ... it sorta fits, or something."

- "Hi, I'm @_hal0hal0_ and I'm an INFJ. I'm sort of a messiah, you know, very self-sacrificing. I can read people in an instant! I'm like a freaking mind-reader over here, ya know? I really do care about other people. All dat Fe. I see the whole course of history, the universe and everything as a great river or stream of the cosmos in which we are all connected. Look at the bricks laid down over there... there was a person... a real human being that laid them down, with his own thoughts, worries, struggles, and triumphs. I wonder where he is now. Or of all the baristas who have served me coffee. Or think of the people who grew the beans, picked them, and shipped them here. All this lives connected in a grand cacophony... like an orchestra prior to the performance, rumbling like a beehive buzz as the disparate pieces suddenly coalesce into a pulse—the heartbeat of life ITSELF.

Reminds me what the filmmaker Krzyzstof Kieslowski (my favorite artist across all mediums and certainly vibes Ni-Fe [HAHAHA... back in the day, I would see INFJ ascribed to anyone I admired; I actually do think Kieslowski is Ni-dom... but more Fi-Te persuasion so maybe INTJ is better fit]:



Kieslowski said:


> Different people in different parts of the world can be thinking the same thoughts at the same time. It's an obsession of mine, that different people, in different places, are thinking the same thing, but for different reasons. I try to make films which connect people.


"

-"Hi I'm @_hal0hal0_ and I'm an ENTP. I get really impatient that people can't keep up with my trains of thought. Stream of conscious is my main mode. I write way too much to be a sensor, at any rate... I'm always seeing that comparison being made so maybe it's a good differential? The ideas pour out of me like word vomit. I can write ridiculously long posts. No way that's Ni... my INTJ friend can't keep up with me. I seem to have idea after idea and I get obsessed with abstract thoughts. Theories like Lyotard's postmodernism, McLuhan's media theories, Jung, Enneagram, history, politics, etc., etc., etc.. It's so cool to think of myself as an extravert even though I'm kind of a loner. COOL.

- "Hi I'm @_hal0hal0_ , an INFJ and I'm just checking back in, I guess. I really smile whenever I think about INFJ or read INFJ descriptions. They make me feel good. [YES, I DID DO THIS, it was so silly]. 

- "Hi I'm @_hal0hal0_ and I'm an INTP. My Ti is just way too developed. I like to nitpick and argue a lot. I think about systems constantly and try to puzzle them together."

"Hi I'm @_hal0hal0_ and I'm an ISTP. Same stuff as above but I relate way more to the Ni-Se perception axis. Laters."

"Hi I'm @_hal0hal0_ and check out this action: I'm INFJ, INTP, ISTP AT THE SAME TIME. I even wrote a blog post about this http://personalitycafe.com/blogs/hal0hal0/what-my-mbti-type-13580/ ... we really have MULTIPLE MBTI types and can switch them out at will. See, when I draw things, I've got these ideas where the drawing evolves (Ne) and jumps to places that were never really planned to. It's very spontaneous:









See? Ne! It started out as a tree branch, but then I noticed I could draw an eye in there and it evolved into this face, thing. 

Also this one, I drew a random line, noticed it looked like a bug/arthropod of sorts. Then I came up with the idea that it would look pretty spiffy on top of a head. It also looks like a hairdo almost (so that's Ne in action, right?):









BUT, I must have BOTH Ni and Ne, right? Some are complete visions from start to finish. I planned this one out perfectly and it turned out exactly how I expected and wanted it to:









Others:

* *























"Hi I'm @_hal0hal0_ and I'm an INFJ. I'm back again. Just stopping by to drop off some of my stuff and then I'm going back to work/school. It's good to be home, I guess. Ni-dom must be it. I'm sure of it. I see "that which connects everything." Universal theories are just too fascinating and I gravitate to them like a magnet. I also have like 30 posts in the "You know you're an INFJ" thread... I relate way too much to those folks and feel far too at home to leave there."

"Hi I'm @_hal0hal0_ and I'm an INTJ... I was SO sure of Fe-Ti. This is absolutely crazy. I'm sure I'm Ni-dom, just so sure of it and don't Ni-doms "just know" they are right? BUT, I'm finally accepting the possibility that I might be Fi-Te.

"Hi I'm @_hal0hal0_ and I am an IXFP. I actually read Psychological types this time around, built a solid foundation of basic Jungian theory and I think I can see how inferior Te has played out pretty consistently in my life. Naomi Quenk's "Was that really me?" was rather insightful, as well. Most like Fi-Ni-Se-Te."


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Enneagram: TBH, I actually got it right from day 1 (test), although my _*understanding *_of type 4 has evolved tremendously as it has with all the enneatypes thanks in part to the awesome peeps on this forum pimping me to the right materials like Naranjo, Maitri, etc.). I do like to entertain different possibilities, however, and toy with aspects of myself in other types. I'll list tritype because that was more confusing although I don't "believe" in it or use it much anymore atm:

- 459 (Cuz I'm an INTROVERT which means it's like a rite of forum passage to type at 459). lol
- core 5
- timeless' article on id, ego, superego was one of the first resources I latched onto, so a lot of my early knowledge centered around withdrawn triad.
- 471 (maybe this is why I appear Ne-ish at times? The gut fix was always troubling because the 9 never sat right. Moreover, gut types have taken me the longest to understand and I still don't think I *get* them at the level I would like).
- 147
- 416 (I can totes see a 6 fixation in me)
- 417
- Sp/Sx (I have crappy Sx and crappy Soc. Ridiculous amounts of Sp probably).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*What is my final answer?*
- ISFP 4w5 Sp/So

This one has more or less "stuck" the last year and I'm reasonably sure/comfortable with it (although who knows?), and I've got a much better knowledge of both typology systems this time around. Going back to the source material (Jung's PT and CN and Maitri + gleaning knowledge from the people on PerC who really know their stuff) was extremely valuable in this regard.


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi. I'm Suzy and I'm a 4 because on online quiz told me so. I've always "marched to the beat of a different drum...in a hippie sort of way so of course I'm a 4. 
Makes perfect sense to me. :ninja:


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

I was once a 5 because I am really smart and a loner.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

let's give this a try....
"Greetings! I am an 8w9: heroic defender of the weak and champion of the oppressed peoples of the earth. I cherish my independence and will kick your ass if you try to tell me what to do. Supposedly "credible" descriptions say that 8s are supposed to be lustful and sadistic, but that's all bullshit. and besides, I have a 9 wing which softens me up and am integrated, so I only possess the good traits of 8  "


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> let's give this a try....
> "Greetings! I am an 8w9: heroic defender of the weak and champion of the oppressed peoples of the earth. I cherish my independence and will kick your ass if you try to tell me what to do. Supposedly "credible" descriptions say that 8s are supposed to be lustful and sadistic, but that's all bullshit. and besides, I have a 9 wing which softens me up and am integrated, so I only possess the good traits of 8  "


LMFAOOOOO!!!!!!!! :laughing:

THIS IS SO GOOD! rofl.


OKAY. My turn.
The only thing off here is the 5 fix, still in the right tritype replacing that with 7 but hilarious nonetheless.

835 so/sx -- Hi. I am an 835 So/Sx. I am driven to fight injustice, and I am protective of innocents. I have experienced life as a war, and I like to master life and conquer it. I am ambitious and love to win. :kitteh: My *5w4 fix* (lofl) makes me withdrawn, detached and a brilliant strategist with an artistic flair. (YES I said it.) 
I am SO dom because I studied econ and poli sci., and went to grad school for IR. I've been involved in charitable and social justice activities, so I AM an SO dom and NOTHING but an SO dom. I pledge this upon _@_Swordsman of Mana's oppression fighting life.


INFJ (yes guise, I was an 835 so/sx INFJ): I am empathetic (which I am and still say about myself), and I am so good at advising people and have such a comforting and soothing presence. I can be very quiet, so I am an "I". I have great intuition so I am a "N". I have feelings, so I am an "F". I am organized and judgmental, so I am a "J". :3 *hugs* It's so nice to be here.


______________
@_hal0hal0_

LOFL! :laughing: That was fuckin hilarious! I, especially, loved your INFJ description.


I am so temped to mention some of you I know personally who have mistyped horrendously in the past. XD


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey I am an E3 (378) (without wings) because perc quiz told me so and because I am competitive and love winning/achievements (omfg I've 626 achievements on my steam account). So wow it is certainly my type.

Fortunately, it was only for a week or two (just after registering) when I did not care about the enneagram and did not read anything on the subject except timeless descriptions. I just wanted to fill my profile and put some numbers in the sig.

Thats the only mistype of me ever.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm a 458 leading with 4w5. 
I'm one of those dark kiddos who have zero social skills and spend their day thinking about human's motivations. I see myself essentially teared up apart from others, and I have no intentions in joining to the mainstream since they are vulgar and common. As you can see I'm a bit snob and I try my best to keep my identity original and free from all conventions. 


___________________
Some months later:

Hi, I'm a 741, leading with 7w6. ENFP
I like adventure and stimulation. I spend 24 hours per day avoiding my inner world and coming up with new possibilities to my environment. I enjoy variety and travelling and I am a glutton for everything that's new and exciting. 


___________________
Current type: 6w7-1-4


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

HI, I've discovered my instinctual stacking like HAS to be sx/sp because I'm too deep and intense to be any other stacking of any kind.

I'm also a 4w5 because that is the TRUE FOUR OF THE ENNEAGRAM. I refuse to consider 4w3.
@hal0hal0 - LOL I LOVED your journey!! Omg.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Blazkovitz said:


> I am a five. I am interested in geeky things like political theory and space exploration and I used to be interested in the most boring subject of all: phonetics.


Dude. Phonetics is a fascinating subject. /derail


----------



## JessBunny (May 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm a 9w1 because I hate conflict with people, and my friends say that I'm unfettered even in the face of a tense situation. I don't like thinking that I'm negative and anxious, so why not?


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi, I'm disguise. I'm an Enneagram 3 because a test told me so. I'm also an overachiever so it makes perfect sense.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm a 1 because I'm perfectionistic and do fear being corrupt or evil

I'm an 8 because I don't like having others push me around, and I don't like being controlled by others


----------



## Totalbrit (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm a 4, the online test told me so. I'm just so introspective, and I'm only sad because people don't get me.

I'm not even a little bit introspective!


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm Haephestia and I'm a type 2w3. I know this is my type because people tell me so, and can see how much I looooove helping people, after all I'm a nursing student! And I volunteer and it means a lot to me that my friends and husband are happy and safe! And clearly I must be a 2 because when I'm stressed, I can be pushy and want people to do what I tell them to, and I don't like 'burdening other people with my feelings/emotions'. 

I couldn't *possibly* be an 8 because I'm an ENFP and can actually function in a group-work-oriented setting like the hospital without turning into the big bad wolf. Also my emotional retentiveness with anything other than being fucking pissed off MUST be because I don't want to bother people and not because it's none of their goddamn business when I'm sad. My penchant for leading, snark, and occasional physical violence is just from disintegration. Everybody knows that!


----------

